# Some of my cream brindles.



## Weema-Nerang Mousery (Jan 28, 2010)

Just thought I'd introduce you to some of my cream brindle mice. Excuse the picture quality, I just take them with my phone.

Weema Nerang Ekiya









Weema Nerang Pickachew









Weema Nerang Vanilla Kisses









Just for people's interest these mice are A(vy)a c(ch)c(ch)

I'm just going to improve their markings and then onto producing them in longcoat rex.


----------



## Måffe (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! so beautiful


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yum! Wish the pix were bigger.

 Vanilla Kisses is especially nice. She reminds me of the weirdest thing a pet shop employee ever said to see when I was handling a mousie to see if she belonged with me. I was holding it up so it could see my eyes and it was giving me little nosie kisses and I was told, " No kissing the mice in the store!."


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

:shock: wounderful!!!


----------



## Weema-Nerang Mousery (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks peeps! Pickachew is the sire of the two girls. He's extra squishy and loves sitting on my shoulder and playing with my hair. 
Moustress: I need to invest in a better camera, the reason I like using the phone is because it takes six shots in quick succession so I'm bound to get at least one good 'still' image. Funny story about the pet shop. I have a funny petshop story too, I went in to have a look and the owner at the shop said I'll have to hold them to show you just in case you accidently drop a male in with the females.....well the next mouse he pulled out of the female tank was a male...cracked me up :lol:


----------

